

Startup: Would you pay a small fee to locate a great domain name? - takeaction

I just had this idea since a lot of my friends seek my guidance when it comes to choosing a domain name for their venture.<p>$100 flat fee and I send you 5 to 10 quality domains related to your desired keywords, characters etc. Thoughts?<p>Thanks!
======
kingofspain
I gave a similar thing a whirl some time back. The fee was around the same I
think but the first few people to sign up got a big discount (I was one). The
names that came back were a bit underwhelming. From what I can remember it was
a bit [keyword]box.com, [keyword]hq.com, go[keyword].com etc etc. Stuff that
implied not a lot of effort had been put into it.

Now, sometimes those domains work well, but I'd like a bit of variation and
thought put into it. Not something I can unimaginatively test out myself in 2
minutes.

However, for $100, is it worth your time?

------
KoryFerbet
I believe there may be a service there, but it would require more than "here
are five domains that I think are quality". You would need some sort of
statistical analysis or metrics behind it. What are the
advantages/disadvantages of choosing this domain over this one, what are the
things that attract customers into being more likely to click on this domain
vs that domain, etc...

Not to mention, that as things like Twitter get more and more popular domain
names tend to get pushed more into shortened urls where domain name isn't
shown.

------
molsongolden
<http://stylate.com/> has been doing a sort of similar thing for a few months
now.

Between that and things like www.leandomainsearch.com I'm not really sure if
an opportunity exists.

------
motoford
I think it would probably be worth something, not sure about $100. But I see
the biggest problem is trust. I would be afraid you would send me the top 3-12
instead of the top 1-10 that you found.

------
snaveint
I think the issue you will face is agreeing on whether or not you have sent
"quality" names.

I wouldn't pay for a service which is based on a flat fee unless there was
some quality guarantee.

~~~
ohashi
'Quality' is the issue, I agree. Especially with domains and branding, beauty
is often in the eye of the beholder. What you think may be awesome may not
appeal to everyone (or anyone!)

------
jonnycowboy
Something like the free <http://www.leandomainsearch.com/>?

------
deepkut
Probably not, but maybe I would if I ever made profit on that domain. I think
the upfront $100 cost is too much.

------
takeaction
I've come across a lot of people who find it stressful and time consuming
finding the right name.

